# the girls day at the park



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had some sun to day (i know shock horror no rain in Scotland lol) so we took the girls to the park we were there for 3 hours and the girls were knackered by the end but they loved it. they haven't really moved since we got home. the girls had a ball well 3 lol but they lost one then almost lost a second when a greyhound decided he wanted it. we also saw some lovely horses.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pics Kendal, what a beautiful day. I've been sorting stuff out in the house, and the garden ready for my pup, trying not to think of people hugging puppies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

what a perfect day out Kendal ... I love seeing pics of your girls ...


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Kendal

Oh wow, what amazing photos and looks like you all had the best day ever. Lovely to see them all together having so much fun. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos Kendal and your girls are gorgeous


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Fantastic photos ....they look like they have such fun together.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pics of your pack Kendal. They look so elegant with the fuller legs and face, close trimmed bodies and long tails.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You always get such good pics Kendal, fab! What camera do you use?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jedicrazy said:


> You always get such good pics Kendal, fab! What camera do you use?


canon EOS 400D but im still not grate with it as im never off the automatic setting.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fabulous photos!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pictures you look to have all had a lovely day.. I like the one where Echo is proudly holding the ball x


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

What fab pics!-What fab canine capers!-looks like everyone was having such a happy,crazy day out-wishing many more days like these to us allx


----------

